# Anyone from Bournemouth way



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone here from Bournemouth area? I am around there for 3 weeks shortly and will need a professional wash any one recommend someone?
Thanks :wave:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Checkout ValetNova on Facebook.


----------

